# La Peruse Snake Pit Vandalised



## GBWhite (Mar 26, 2014)

Got this on facebook this morning from Ross Wellington.

It's nothing more than a dam shame. I was there the day the new pit was unveiled. George Cann was working the pit that day and he invited myself and wife into the pit for photos. It was put up by the local council the afternoon/night before his Sunday show and he knew nothing about it until he arrived there on the Sunday arvo'.

No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au


----------



## AvidRepSupplies (Mar 26, 2014)

Such a shame....
I still do not understand the logic of vandals.


----------



## -Peter (Mar 26, 2014)

Randwick Council have repaired the pit so show your support and head down there on Sunday afternoons and watch John, Rob and the others take turns carrying on the Cann tradition. You can also see the Cann exhibit at the la Perouse Museum.


----------



## adam10_1990 (Mar 26, 2014)

I i have no shame in admitting I'm a hoon myself, but as a hoon we have a community,where we all hang out (sometimes upward of 100 cars) not one of the people in the group has said "lets go destroy something" or even gone and wilfully damaged something, fair enough someone might go off the road into a fence, but we have always put in the group effort to repair it for the person at hand.

And yes we all go to the tracks we have (about 1 and a half hours drive) every two weeks spending upward of $300 for the night.

Basically what I'm getting at is saying that (this is on that post) “Undoubtedly the speeding hoons and vandals are related.”

That would be like saying snakes are disappearing from the wild must be the reptile owners doing it.

I'm 100% against vandals, and seeing this happen to such a historic place is a shame.
And im just putting my two cents in so im not after an argument, just giving the point of view for the people being wrongly persecuted over disgusting acts of others.


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 26, 2014)

Silly people with nothing better to do. Pretty disappointing for the community.


----------



## GBWhite (Mar 26, 2014)

adam10_1990 said:


> I i have no shame in admitting I'm a hoon myself, but as a hoon we have a community,where we all hang out (sometimes upward of 100 cars) not one of the people in the group has said "lets go destroy something" or even gone and wilfully damaged something, fair enough someone might go off the road into a fence, but we have always put in the group effort to repair it for the person at hand.
> 
> And yes we all go to the tracks we have (about 1 and a half hours drive) every two weeks spending upward of $300 for the night.
> 
> ...



It's not in the post Adam it's in the story linked to the post and is obviously an accusation by either or both, whoever was interviewed and/or the reporter. As far as I'm aware there is no concrete evidence any "hoons" were responsible. I can totally understand why you've taken it upon yourself to defend the allegation but mate unless you were there it's only your assumption that it wasn't the people accused. In all reality it could have been anybody. 

Regardless of who the culprits may be it is a shame that someone would be ruthless enough to even contemplate such a mindless act of vandalism.

I'll add that it wasn't posted as a means to imply that "hoons" were responsible. It was posted because I simply thought others would be interested in knowing about it. 

George.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 26, 2014)

Its a new breed of contempt in this country that is becoming all too common unfortunately. These same ignoramuses vandalize Capt Cooks house here in Victoria on the eve of virtually every Australia Day; I think they are trying to spread the message that mindless idiots are still alive and well on this planet. Mission: achieved.


----------



## Leasdraco (Mar 26, 2014)

What low lifes. Seriously can they not come up with something better to do with their time?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 27, 2014)

*bloody vandals*

No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 27, 2014)

People always sink to a new low.... No wonder I have Critters as my best friends  There is no rhyme nor reason for this wanton display of disrespect and destruction. I don't care from whenst they come from, or how tough their life may have been or that their Mummy didnt tuck them into their beddy at night. Poo happens to us all without discrimination there is no excuse for this or other atrocities bored delinquents perpetrate. I hope they find them and then make them repair the damage they have done. I believe they should then go:x about fixing all manner of places and things that have been vandalized


----------



## adam10_1990 (Mar 31, 2014)

GBWhite said:


> It's not in the post Adam it's in the story linked to the post and is obviously an accusation by either or both, whoever was interviewed and/or the reporter.
> George.



Sorry George, I wasn't meaning your post, I was referring to the statement on the story, just didn't know how to refer to it.


----------

